# Iggy S&T hypothetical from a PDX perspective



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm normally over on on the blazer board here, but I sometimes browse REALGM too. Over there it seems a lot of sixer fans are upset with Iggy's play after such big contract demands this offseason. The real issue seems to be that he's more of a third option utility type of guy, but wants to be paid as a first option, and when used in isolation sets he doesn't really deliver. Philly fans are stuck in a crossroads where they're in the playoffs and things are exciting, but a lot of the success has to do with the leadership of Miller, and up and coming play of Lou' and Thad (who's stuck behind Iggy or out of position at PF) and they don't know whether to or how much to extend Iggy for.

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=785344

Some fans want to S & T Iggy, but no one really knows who they could get for him and how much teams are willing to pay (especially after this series). It seems common knowledge that Philly's young players need to be in a up-tempo system, and they still need a low post presence to compliment Sam as a big guy who's need a huge scoring threat underneath.

On our end, I think Iggy would fit in perfectly as a third option (behind Roy and Aldridge, with Oden as a super clean up guy to start off). I love his game and followed him in college and so far in the pros. I loved his unselfish nature and defensive intensity, not to mention how beautiful his transition game is. What we need in Portland is not more isolation players, but utility guys who can bring it on defense on perimeter players, and help us on the fast break (we are worst in the league). If Iggy would like to play that way, Portland would want him bad, the real question is how much is he forced into the 1 on 1 role , and how much he wants to be a superstar. I think Paul Allen would be willing to pay, and we have some young assets, but my question is if anything would work for you guys...

Hypothetically if Iggy still wants a big deal and Philly would rather develop Thad, what is a realistic possibility in a deal. I don't see you guys being able to get any good big man prospects for Iggy, other than big name's with overpaid contracts...

While we would not be willing to give up one of the best young big men in the game in Aldridge, we would probably try to pursue something.

If you guys wanted to keep your core together (and Portland needs to consolidate badly anyways) PDX could probably put together a deal like this...

Travis Outlaw - he's a very good isolation player who can get his shot off whenever he wants due to his high release point and outstanding vertical, he can also play PF well (not with the bangers) but can be a fantastic mismatch at PF. He would also work fairly well in an up-tempo system and has a very cheap contract at two more years left at 4.5 million each. He just has began to scratch the surface of his potential. But with the huge jam Portland will have in the frontcourt (Oden, Aldridge, Pryz, Frye) and all the players in our backcourt Portland doesn't have a whole lot of room for someone, and Outlaw has the best trade value. The other thing about Outlaw is that since he is more of an iso player, we could use a player who will blend in more and score more on put backs, backdoor cuts, and open jumpers. Travis also was one of Mo's favorite guys in his first couple of years in the league.

Kevin Love - now I know we're not in possession of him now, but hear me out. We could combo our pick (#13) and Jack (who is expendable to use with Rudy Fernandez coming over at SG) to and second rounders to move up in the draft and be able to get Kevin Love. Love would fit you guys very well in an up-tempo system with his nasty rebounding and great outlet passes. He would give you some post presence (at least at the level of Reggie Evans) not to mention he would be on a rookie contract that's cheap.

Steve Blake - Once we traded Blake to you (2 year, 4 mill deal) you'd get a steady passive PG who would make it easier for you guys to deal Andre Miller for a real star if you wanted, and at worst he's cheap salary filler.

This type of a deal would give you guys young players with potential still, balance out your roster better, and clear the way for your other young guys.

Anyways, I know it'd be a long shot but what would you guys think of a deal like this. I think it would really hinge on a couple of things:

1. how much Iggy wants
2. who Philly wants to build around (Iggy, Thad)
3. what kind of a player Iggy sees himself as (1st or 3rd option)
4. how much potential Philly views Love and Outlaw having

I love the way it leaves us:

Roy/Rodriguez
Iggy/Fernandez
Webster/James Jones
Aldridge/Frye
Oden/Pryzbilla


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I wouldn't do that trade.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> I wouldn't do that trade.


care to elaborate at all or discuss what you'd be looking for in a Iggy S&T? What do you think you could get? What do you think is reasonable to pay him? Do you think he's #1 option material?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm not looking to trade Iguodala at all. I feel that he has more value to the 76ers as a player than as trade bait. He brings a lot to the team in many different categories that would be hard to replace if he were traded. I've felt since last offseason that he's a player who will deserve a payday of anywhere from $58 - $66 million overall. He's not a number one option on a nightly basis, but there are games where he can step up and provide that (depending on the matchups). He's the ultimate team player and with more outside shooting on the team he'll be able to be more productive in both points and assists.

Also while I'm a fan of the offensive player that Travis Outlaw has become, and really would like a player like him on the Sixers, the asking price of Iguodala is far too high. Even when you add Kevin Love, a player who I'm not high on, it's not enough.

I feel the Sixers are in a pretty good situation team wise. What they need on the team now is a starting caliber PF who can score in the post, and an outside shooter. If they give up Iguodala they'd need to fill another void and the team would end up being worse for it.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Thad Young is going to be better than Outlaw anyways.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> Thad Young is going to be better than Outlaw anyways.


Most Philly fans think he's going to better than Iggy too. What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

darkhelmit54 said:


> Most Philly fans think he's going to better than Iggy too. What does that have to do with anything?


He plays the same position as Outlaw......so it pretty much has a lot to do with it....


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> He plays the same position as Outlaw......so it pretty much has a lot to do with it....


Even a lakers fan can figure it out


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, I wouldn't do any of those trades. You guys just need to build around what you already have. 1st priority should be to re-sign Iggy & Williams, and then just add from there.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Portland doesn't want Iguodala, coupled by the fact that Stefanski is adamant on getting Iggy back next season, no matter how much he has to pay.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

i dont see any reason for them to give up any of their young players. They just had a nice little run in the playoffs. 

basically the only way i see iggy leaving is if someone like brand or arenas wants to sign there, then i guess they would have to either renounce him or sign and trade him to a team with cap room. 

i mean i guess if he were to say he only wanted to go to portland, and tried to force something but... not gonna happen. 

a really GREAT deal would be to get Andre Miller to portland.he is a HUGE upgrade at pg for us, and is also a 10 million dollar expiring.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

drexlersdad said:


> a really GREAT deal would be to get Andre Miller to portland.he is a HUGE upgrade at pg for us, and is also a 10 million dollar expiring.


I would like to see us go after Andre too (if we don't move Brandon to point), he'd be a nice steady vet to help us make the transition to Brandon at point too I suppose, and a good mentor for Sergio and Koponen as we ease them into the rotation, he could also help us in the transition game.

Andre Miller's been doing well with sharing half-court creating with Iggy, much as he'd do here with Brandon. If we were to trade some combination of Blake, Jack, and the pick (using Jack to move up) and some sort of filler, I'd be all for it. It'd buy us another year to develop, open up some time for Sergio and Rudy, and make us a better team I think.

Miller/Rodriguez/Koponen
Roy/Fernandez
Webster/Outlaw

not sure where Jones fits in at that point.

for Philly they'd lose some competetiveness next year, but Miller likely wouldn't want to stay long-term anyways, but could get the draft pick help (Kevin Love?), we don't need any more youth.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

hmm, exactly what I've been saying. Don't act like there's not the possibility of contract negotiation problems people.

http://www.the700level.com/2008/05/has-andre-iguod.html


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

^That's article is just speculation by bloggers

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archi...fanski_expects_to_match_offers_for_iguodala/\

^Iggy isn't going anywhere.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

http://www.thebulletin.us/site/index.cfm?newsid=19651487&BRD=2737&PAG=461&dept_id=576361&rfi=8


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

I'd rather listen to the GM than a random article writer.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Portland has a bright future, but no one wants their scraps in return for key players.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Portland has a bright future, but no one wants their scraps in return for key players.


ALot of people on the portland forum seem to think its like NBA live where if you add enough backup players and 2nd rounders you can get a star.

Its ridiculous, just ain't gonna happen.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

MrJayremmie said:


> ALot of people on the portland forum seem to think its like NBA live where if you add enough backup players and 2nd rounders you can get a star.
> 
> Its ridiculous, just ain't gonna happen.


It's just a case of fans overvaluing their own players.


----------



## captainobvious (Jan 14, 2008)

At least you have some sense B-Roy.

Outlaw, Blake, an unproven (soft imo) rookie (maybe...) doesnt make sense. 

3 "B" movies dont equal an "A" movie and neither do those players. Lets get serious.


----------

